# FREE TIPS



## Weleba (May 2, 2016)

May - the last month of our *free tips*.
We achieve high profitability. 
(1.12.2015-30.4.2016 - *40% yield*)

Come on to try to make money with our tipsters on*  BetZedd.com *(http://www.betzedd.com/).


----------

